# Dado saltarín accionado



## saruman (Sep 1, 2010)

Hola amigos.

Llevo unos días trabajando en un nuevo proyecto, dado que mi fuerte es la electricidad y no la electronica, es un hobby que llevo bastante bien.

En esta ocasión me gustaría crear un dado saltarín.

Dispongo del Dado, el motorcito y el emisor, mi duda es:

¿Sabeis donde puedo encontrar un receptor de menos de 1cm?

Si tuvierais cualquier otra idea se aceptaría con gran gusto.

La idea principal es que:

Un dado, de una dimensión aprox de 1,5cm2 incorpore en su interior un mecanismo el cual accionado desde el exterior, logremos hacerlo saltar y así poder cambiar su cara.

Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 1, 2010)

Porque mejor no hacer un dado electronico con leds????

pon el buscador del foro "Dado" y debe salirte alguna informacion e visto varios esquemas....

saludos...


----------



## saruman (Sep 2, 2010)

Gracias pero debe ser un objeto movil, accionado a distancia.

Gracias igualmente.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 2, 2010)

Busca cualquier receptor de una TV,DVD,VCR.... todos son iguales, 3 patillas, negativo,5V y datos.
Añades un transistory un diodo en antiparalelo al motory un condensador ceramico.

Otra solucion es coger un motor de ventilador de PC y utilizar el sensor de hall y con un iman disparar el el motorcito, cuidado que va enclabado.


Otra solucion es utilizar el sensor de un raton de bola o de una impresora vieja y un transistor aunque es muy sensicle a la luz.


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 2, 2010)

saruman dijo:


> . . . En esta ocasión me gustaría crear un dado saltarín . . .



   Apuesto que ademas le gustan los juegos de azar y quiere desquitarse con algun casino de su localidad.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2010)

saruman dijo:


> La idea principal es que:
> 
> Un dado, de una dimensión aprox de 1,5cm2 incorpore en su interior un mecanismo el cual accionado desde el exterior, logremos hacerlo saltar y así poder cambiar su cara.
> 
> Gracias por anticipado.


 

¡ Bienvenido al Foro !

   querés meter el receptor , el mecanismo , y la alimentación dentro de un dado de 1,5 cm por lado???    Y que además se cambie al número que vos le digites   

> Le van a tener que cambiar a : "FOROS DE MAGIA" 

Saludos !


----------



## lubeck (Sep 2, 2010)

> querés meter el receptor , el mecanismo , y la alimentación dentro de un dado de 1,5 cm por lado???



jejejje... pense lo mismo...

pero si ya desarrollaron una nano-computadora porque no un dado???
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/352619/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2010)

Obvio . Si tuviera el desarrollo de ese dado estaría en *Las Vegas*


----------



## saruman (Sep 3, 2010)

A ver, por partes.

Si os parais a pensar, un dado de 1,5 cm es bastante grande, ademas 1,5 cm es el margen de maniobra que dispongo es decir, vaciar el mismo para poder albergar en su interior el mecanismo.

Si pensais que alguien es tan tonto de introducirse en un casino y decirle al crupier.... a ver majo... que dados tan bonitos tienes, toma estos que estan mas nuevos.... por favor y de paso miramos arriba y sonreimos.

Respecto a Tiopepe, no acabo de entender tu primera exposicon, mas que nada por la suma de tamaños de los utiles.

Debo decir que unicamente es necesario 1 canal, es decir:

Mandar una señal, bien FM,AM, por impulso etc al mecanismo interior del mencionado artilugio, para conseguir unicamente su movimiento (Salto o desplazamiento)

No es necesario elegir el numero o cara del mismo, si no solo necesito hacerlo saltar para cambiar la misma o que caiga en la misma que estaba.

Solo necesito que salte.

PD: Los dados trucados estan a la venta en cientos de paginas de internet, por menos de 10$ podeis haceros con un juego de ellos.

Gracias a todos.


----------



## lubeck (Sep 3, 2010)

A lo mejor tu proyeto no es imposible, pero si muy dificil....

a mi lo mas que se me ocurre es que utilices un micromotor (como el de los celulares) pero no lograria saltar sino vibrar unicamente, como alimentacion un capacitor, y de receptor no se me ocurre puesto que se necesitaría un decodificador ademas del receptor y no son pequeños...

el problema de hacerlo es el tamaño.... a veces el tamaño si importa....


esta es mi opinion....
hazlo de tamaño normal y mándalo a una compañía profesional para que lo miniaturice...
(no es sarcasmo)

saludos...


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 3, 2010)

Ahora si , hablando en serio: Es mucho mas facil que le introduzcas un iman pequeño y debajo de la mesa, coloques un circuito generador de pulso electromagnetico.


----------



## saruman (Sep 7, 2010)

Eso no es posible, el electromagnetismo solo es posible con contacto directo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 7, 2010)

saruman dijo:


> Eso no es posible, el electromagnetismo solo es posible con contacto directo.



  

Lo que comenta Mandrake es correcto.

Pero, para que funcione debes garantizar que el polo del imán del dado que quede hacia abajo sea siempre el mismo que el del electroimán que esta debajo de la mesa, en caso contrario, en lugar de saltar se atraerían.
O hacer un circuito que mande 2 pulsos electromagnéticos uno a continuación del otro y con polaridad inversa.


----------



## Mandrake (Sep 7, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . O hacer un circuito que mande 2 pulsos electromagnéticos uno a continuación del otro y con polaridad inversa.



Exacto, con dos monoestables: uno a continuacion del otro y una etapa de push-pull para disparar el electroiman.


----------



## saruman (Sep 14, 2010)

Ahi me habeis tocado !!!

Es muy interesante....

Alguien sabe si se ha llevado a la practica? hay ejemplos?

Que pasaría si el iman fuera redondo (una bola)

Esto se pone interesante.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 14, 2010)

saruman dijo:


> ....Que pasaría si el iman fuera redondo (una bola)
> 
> Esto se pone interesante.


Aunque fuera una bola, siempre tendrá un polo "N" y un "S". así que el resultado de si salta o no depende de que polo quede hacia abajo.
Este efecto de "Repulsión" o "Atracción" se emplea en algunos interruptores de accionamiento manual y eléctrico, también se emplea en Relees con memoria que retienen el último estado que les fue aplicado.


----------



## saruman (Sep 15, 2010)

Una vez hablado con el equipo.

Hemos decidido que si a alguien le interesa este proyecto, estariamos encantados en algun colaborador.

Eso si, estamos ubicados en España, mas concretamente en Mallorca.

Sería un trabajo remunerado, a esperas de la proxima subencion solo faltaria la cantidad, pero en cualquier caso seria remunerado.

Tenemos una fecha limite para la presentacion del proyecto. Pero en cualquier caso podriamos arreglarlo.

Gracias por anticipado por vuestra desinteresada colaboracion.

Si algun dia, este proyecto se finaliza y queda listo operacionalmente....... se hablara largo y tendido.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 15, 2010)

Una idea fácil:
Armas una membrana elástica, similar a la piel de un globo con un marco de algún tipo que la mantenga tensada.
En el centro y por la parte inferior pegas un pequeño disco metálico (Ferromagnético)
Enfrentado al disco un electroimán.
Pones el dado en cualquier lugar del "Parche" (Similar al parche de un tambor)
Al activar el electroiman, este "Tira" del disco metálico y como esta pegado al parche, este se deforma formando una especie de embudo, lo que provoca que el dado se deslice hacia el centro del parche.
Cuando el dado llegó, se corta la alimentación del electroimán, se suelta el parche y la energía (Elástica) acumulada en este impulsa el dado (Salta)


----------



## Quyque82 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hola. Hoy he desmontado uno de esos aparatos que vibran y se utilizan para masajear los músculos y las inflamaciones después de un ejercicio físico...
Aparte tenía incluido un sistema de luz (supuesta infrarrojos) que "supuestamente" ayuda a la recuperación muscular... no entro a valorar la credibilidad del aparato por eso lo desmonté sin miedo. jeje.

Por eso escribo en este post. Se me ha ocurrido que en el dado saltarín puedes poner un vibrador mini. Éste lo comandas por radiofrecuencia con un circuito lo más simple del mundo y ya está ( no me preguntes cuál es ese circuito ).

Como es el vibrador del aparato que desmonté:

Un motorcito de direct current. Adosado al eje una pesa cortada por la mitad. El motor va fijado al chasis del aparato el cual será vibrado por el movimiento inercial del semieje pesado.

Si encuentras un vibrador como el de un móvil supongo que mejor... ¿Qué pilas vas a usar?


----------

